# Super DMZ  and drug test



## mystictrunks (Aug 18, 2010)

Would something like Super DMZ show on a drug test for a job?


----------



## roastchicken (Aug 18, 2010)

Its highly unlikely that a medical will be testing for AAS. It will be more likely their looking for recreational drugs. Can't answer specifically for the above mentioned product tho sorry.


----------



## superted (Aug 18, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Would something like Super DMZ show on a drug test for a job?



No....

not unless u army or cop some other exceptions


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 18, 2010)

What about a hospital?


----------



## superted (Aug 18, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> What about a hospital?



Highly unlikely but im sure we can put our heads together and find out 100% either way

I would imagine they looking for recreational drugs only, testing is expensive


----------



## LAM (Aug 18, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Would something like Super DMZ show on a drug test for a job?



definitely not they are way to expensive, they increase drug testing costs by about 500%.  never heard of any company in the private sector that test for gear.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 18, 2010)

Cool. Thanks guys.


----------

